# Some shots of Marine Inhabitants



## AQUASAUR

Hello, again !
May be much of you havenâ€™t got still own Marine tank, like meâ€¦
But like to enjoy the look with some Marine inhabitants, being guest or visitors somewhereâ€¦
So, being a guest in friends of mine I donâ€™t miss to take some shots of all aboutâ€¦








Let me begin with this Lionfish series:


----------



## frank1rizzo

very nice fish and pictures!

8)


----------



## chapman76

Awesome as always Hristo.


----------



## fabulousfat5

That is a gorgeous fish my freind!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Continuing with this next popular *â€œCopperbanded Butterflyfishâ€œ:*


----------



## shackdsurfer

:thumb:


----------



## spaznout0329

Wow  those are some nice pics and some nice fish!!!


----------



## Addicted_2_Africans

Simply Beautiful!  8) :thumb:


----------



## AQUASAUR

And 5 close up of HUGE salt-water inhabitants (taken in public aquariums):

*Horn Shark*








*
Orectolobus Japonicus*








*
Variola Louti*









*White Spotted Grouper*









*Cromileptes Altivelis*


----------



## redzebra24

wow the fish look so nice everything is in focus WOW


----------



## AQUASAUR

So, what will you say about these three â€œWarriorâ€


----------



## Fishyfan

That filefish is awsome :thumb:


----------



## why_spyder

Someone get the mop, I got a drool puddle.


----------



## spaznout0329

WOW!!! All of those pictures are freaking amazing!!! Nice Job! What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## CrazyCichlid

Man, can't tell which is better, your collection or your photography skills!!! GReat work, thanks for sharing and keep them coming...

cc


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you, mates!

spaznout0329, just take look at some of others my topics...hope you will see enough interesting stuffs than only - what is my camera's model... :idea:


----------



## AQUASAUR

So, here are, for comparison, two present shots, of the young Pantera (Cromileptes Altivelis) and adult one, from the page before:


----------



## cichlidaholic

Very nice! I wasn't aware that you could keep the lionfish in groups. My husband is dying for one of them! They just fascinate me. Your pics are amazing!

We have one SW tank, just a 30G. If I had your photography skills I would post pics! I can't even coordinate my camera settings with my lighting to get a clear pic of a piece of live rock! 

Kim


----------



## Anthos

and we think that Malawis are beautiful


----------



## AQUASAUR

Here is a photo series from last weekend, had being guest to friend of mine,who has a nice marine tank.
The pics are little bit noisy, but interesting, though:


----------



## AQUASAUR

Here are a few other Strange Creatures from those tank, which was hiding all the time
or whiz past at the moment in frontâ€¦


----------



## wmayes

My first thought was Salarias fasciatus... that isn't what it is. What species is that Blenny?


----------



## wmayes

Am I correct to assume it is some variety of Salarius? (due to the eye structure)


----------



## kaseahutch

Uhm. WOW!


----------



## Racingfish

I LOVE thread fins... very nice pictures.. THX for sharing!

Dave


----------



## tkromer

Since Photoshop stripped the camera information, I'm dying to know what camera and lens you shot those closeups with! 
Absolutely gorgeous pictures!

--Tommy


----------



## MalawiLover

It looks like an algae blenny (Salarius fasciatus) to me. The first one looks like my scooter blenney (Synchiropus ocellatus).


----------



## wmayes

Yeah, Salarius Fasciatus. That was my guess.


----------



## ford

Man you have the best pics i have seen you really make me jealous lol :thumb:


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you, folks! 
Sorry, but Iâ€™m not much examine closely with Marine Fishesâ€¦ :wink: 
And as I said, all my photos of saltwater Inhabitantsâ€¦
I made being guest in some Friends or at the public Aquariumsâ€¦


----------



## canart

Just awesome...I have no words.....only


----------



## F8LBITEva

excellent pics!!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Here is another secretive handsome Guy and his Girlfriend:


----------



## AQUASAUR

One interesting shot, that I had find in my archives tonight:

*Amphiprion Clarkii*


----------



## AQUASAUR

So, let me remind you my old Lionfish series and make a compares with the new one, which I shoot latelyâ€¦








Glad to hear your opinion â€" which one you like moreâ€¦?
And about the framingâ€¦do the last two type of my new frame is more suitableâ€¦!?














































The New series:


----------



## why_spyder

I love the new pics and the new framing!

Man... I love your photography and fish.... :thumb:


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thanks!
So, here is a coupe of shots of some other popular Marine Fellow tooâ€¦

*Amphiprion Rubrocinctus *


----------



## thetim6

Nice pics, all the glass was really clean! The mandarin is beautiful.

Btw, I have the same camera :wink: Photo shop didn't strip the info.

It's a canon DSLR.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thanks!
Yeah, Here is my "spesial" photo-equipment:  
Camera used: *CANON 350D*
Lenses: *EF 50 mm/f2.5 Compact-Macro and EF 50 mm. f/1.8 II*
Ext. flashes: *Canon Speedlite 430 and 580EX*


----------



## jontwhale

very good skills with the equipment you have!!


----------



## cuddlefish

amazing captures Hristo, bravo!


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you, everyone!

And a colse up... of those strange Clown's Mug...


----------



## AQUASAUR

And here is one more Clown specimen - *Amphiprion Ocellaris*


----------



## S4surf

Aquasaur, your pictures are incredible. As I've said before, that sofa/couch in front of your tank is very comfortable 

My friend called today and wants me to get into marine. He offered one of my all time favorite fish, A juvi Fuscus trigger @ 3 1/2". I have always admired these since I was young when my uncle took me to a house that had an adult around 12". I just don''t know if I have the time to maintain a salt tank and I don't want to pursue it if I can't provide a good environment. I'm use to Tang/african tanks, roughly about how much maint time/ checking water do you spend a month on a 90 gal aquarium? Given good filtration, etc...

Oh, I like the new series for the lion fish. I think the darker background just makes that fish pop.

Steve


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thanks, Steve!

So, about the variety of the upper one Clownâ€¦
A mate from PFK told me that itâ€™s *â€œElusive and rare Brown common clownâ€*


----------



## Mikey13

Mandarin Dragonets are possibly the most unususal, and beautiful coloured fish ever created. I wish for a saltwater tank just to keep THEM.


----------



## AQUASAUR

So, here is another one of the Clown Familyâ€¦
The shots were taken in public aquarium in Prague.

*Amphiprion ephippium(Saddle anemonefish)*


----------



## rolex

NICE!


----------



## Jeff S.

Mikey13 said:


> Mandarin Dragonets are possibly the most unususal, and beautiful coloured fish ever created. I wish for a saltwater tank just to keep THEM.


As well as the hardest of fish to keep. They need a well established tank, minumum of a year and closer to two is preffered. Also nothing less than 100 gallons for them. I sadly found out the hard way, how hard to keep they were I did manage to keep him 6 months but that was it.

Jeff


----------



## Nighthawk

Dude!!!

Your pictures are BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## all4game

Awesome photos. I especially loved your friends softie tank with the firefish. 
Could you get any pictures of hawkfish or eels? :wink:


----------



## BlackShark11k

NICE SHOTS!!!

The panther grouper is my favorite, but the occelaris clown is pretty cool too! :thumb:


----------



## AQUASAUR

So,continuing with a series of that unique "Alien" Camel Shrimp:

*Camel shrimp - Rhynchocinetes uritai*


----------



## brian93

that frikin sick :thumb:


----------



## exasperatus2002

I might have missed it while wiping up the drool from these awesome pics....are you a professional photographer or just a hobbyist?


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thanks!
Yeah, it's just a Hobby...for my own pleasure! 8)


----------



## chapman76

Your pictures are always great! They're always crystal clear and the creature you're taking a picture of is always a great looking speciman.


----------



## AQUASAUR

*KISS ME...*










So, itâ€™s not a Shrimp, but a kind of Relative, thoughâ€¦








Guess Who is that Creature?


----------



## chapman76

I have no idea, but that is a cool picture. Wow! Your pictures are always top notch Hristo.


----------



## xalow

Its a "facehugger" from the movie Alien.

I really don't know what that really is; but the shot, like the earlier ones, is truly impressive. Thought I don't know what the image is of, I am certain I am looking at its underside which means that it couldn't have been an easy shot. Excellent work.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you for the comments, Folks!

Yeah, that is one BIG Lobster (Langusta)â€¦ it was really difficult to catch It in the frame of my macro lensâ€¦









*PANULIRUS ORNATUS*


----------



## BlackShark11k

Whoa! Nice lobster shot Hristo :thumb:


----------



## AQUASAUR

Here is one more Clown shot and one of the very interesting Creature... 8)

*Amphiprion Ocellaris*









*Diadema setosum*


----------



## Furcifer158

post more pics


----------



## Dewdrop

Amazing pictures !


----------



## Dewdrop

A question please... Is it true that for every beautiful picture you have to take many bad ones?
I heard this but I am not sure it is true. I think if you have a good camera and know how to use it, good pictures are not so hard to get. I'd love to have a real good camera again one day.


----------



## chapman76

Most people I consider really good at taking pictures (Mojo, Blairo, Aquasaur) have said they do a lot of work and take a decent amount of pictures. Mojo has posted the most about how he sets up his shots and what he uses for the shots.

I suck at pictures, but for every one usable one, I get about 20-30 not so good ones.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Dewdrop said:


> Is it true that for every beautiful picture you have to take many bad ones?
> I heard this but I am not sure it is true. I think if you have a good camera and know how to use it, good pictures are not so hard to get. I'd love to have a real good camera again one day.


Hi, mate! Yeah, sometimes itâ€™s easyâ€¦sometimes notâ€¦ :wink: 
Yes, I get plentiful of shots on every sessionâ€¦they all are not exactly â€œBADâ€


----------



## AQUASAUR

...and one more strange creature:

*Cypraea tigris*


----------



## chapman76

Cool creature. Is it like a sea slug or something?


----------



## AQUASAUR

Yes, that is a marine snail/slug, though... 

OK, let see do you will recognize That Creature:


----------



## Desi&lt;3

I have no clue what that is but wow its cool looking! But more more more . . . . . 
:drooling: opcorn: =D>


----------



## tropills

sea apple


----------



## AQUASAUR

Yeah, it supposes to be a Sea appleâ€¦a kind of Sea cucumber, though...

*PSEUDOCOLOCHIRUS SPP.*


----------



## AQUASAUR

One more of these strange creatures...

*Colochirus crassus*


----------



## CichlidLover2

AQUASAUR said:


> So, what will you say about these three â€œWarriorâ€


----------



## donincognito

chapman76 said:


> Most people I consider really good at taking pictures (Mojo, Blairo, Aquasaur) have said they do a lot of work and take a decent amount of pictures. Mojo has posted the most about how he sets up his shots and what he uses for the shots.
> 
> I suck at pictures, but for every one usable one, I get about 20-30 not so good ones.


Can you remember what thread it was posted in? I have been looking for some tips.


----------



## AQUASAUR

Sorry for the terrible focus of the 1-st pictureâ€¦(I had no chance to make it again) but just want to notice that unique â€œAlienâ€


----------



## AQUASAUR

Hello, again! Here is couple of shots of the one interesting marine inhabitant, called:

*Rhinecanthus aculeatus -Trigger Picasso *


----------



## non_compliance

those trigger picaso remind me of the 'sea cow' heli in battle-field 2... hehe...

who took the chunk out of your sea star?


----------



## AQUASAUR

Yeah, Tanks! 

As some marine specialist from other forum had correct me â€" 
On first photo is Rhinecanthus verrucosus- Blackpatch Triggerfish.

On second photo is Rhinecanthus aculeatus -Trigger Picasso
Here are some detailed fragments of these two Triggerfish specimens:

*Rhinecanthus verrucosus- Blackpatch Triggerfish*


















*Rhinecanthus aculeatus -Trigger Picasso*


----------



## PaulineMi

Absolutely stunning pictures! To see the close ups of the different body parts...their gills, the color patterns, the texture of their "skin"...is truly awesome. Thanks so much for sharing.

BTW...I noticed that there have been over 11,000 views for this beautiful thread. Is this a record?


----------



## AQUASAUR

*Thank you,Pal !
So, here is one more of the triggers specimens...Guess Whose is that Monster Mug?* :roll:


----------



## heylady

That last pic is of a niger trigger. Nice pic too!! :thumb:

Don't mean to nitpick but the common name of that one is picasso trigger not the other way around. 

I've had both of these fish in the past. Very colorful bold fish that can grunt when upset (or hungry and you're too slow in getting their food!)


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you for the comment!
Here are some more shots of that Fellow:
*Redtoothed triggerfish(Niger trigger;Odonus niger)*


----------



## DiscusQueen

Hi... I have always admired your photographic skills..Beautiful pics :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: :drooling: . I know you say photography is just a hobby but your really should find someone to publish some of your work.. It is just amazing... Sue


----------



## CrazyCichlid

I am sure you mentioned it before, but are all these yours? and are they all in one tank? Great looking pics as always, and very nice collection.
cc


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you both for the compliment!
No, I got only the fresh water tanks/inhabitants...which you had see in all my forums topics...
The salt water inhabitants I had shoot in many different places...


----------



## AQUASAUR

Here is one more interesting and pretty Mug:
*Pomacanthus xanthometopon - Yellowfaced Angelfish*


----------



## bigcatsrus

I just love thses photos :drooling: So vivid in both colour and detail.

Always wanted a marine tank and thought it was difficult to maintain, so never thought about setting up one.


----------



## icedgxe

Those are amazing pics. Gotta love the marine side of this hobby of ours. Here is a pic of my reef...


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you for the comments, Pals!
icedgxe, your marine set up looks Great! :thumb: 
Would be nice to see more shots of that Beauty... 8)


----------



## icedgxe

Thanks a lot!

Will do. I will try and post some more pics tomorrow.


----------



## greencross420

your skills are unparalled by most of us


----------



## AQUASAUR

Thank you for the compliment, mate!

And two more beautiful mugs:

*Acanthurus sohal - Sohal surgeonfish*









*Acanthurus lineatus - Lined surgeonfish*


----------



## Buckeyereavis

WOW


----------



## AQUASAUR

Here is one more interesting digging Goby - *Valenciennea puellaris - Maiden goby*


----------



## iplaywithemotions

Beautiful pics, Aqua! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## AQUASAUR

*MERRY CHRISTMAS and HAPPY HOLIDAYS to All of You, Folks!
CHEERS!







*


----------



## kriskm

Oh man, that would have made the PERFECT holiday card for friends and family! Great shot! :thumb:


----------



## AQUASAUR

As I had take the photos of that Fellow in a ungainly quarantine tank...I have to darkening the background...
But hope, his charm is enough impressive still...

*Clown TriggerFish*


----------



## AQUASAUR

Hey Pals, I would be glad to hear any comment from a Marinefish Specialist about that goat's hair around the fish mouth!?
It's first time I see something like that!


----------



## AQUASAUR

A little update with this hiding Fellow:

Mandarin Fish - Synchiropus picturatus


----------



## JAyliffe

That guy, the Mandarin is my favourite SW fish of all time, such incredible patterns. Your pictures are phenomenal Aquasaur


----------



## Guest

JAyliffe said:


> That guy, the Mandarin is my favourite SW fish of all time, such incredible patterns. Your pictures are phenomenal Aquasaur


samehere! i've always loved this fish! if i ever had a sw tank, this would be the first fish in! lol


----------



## JAyliffe

I have heard they are hard to keep alive... unless you have a thriving reef tank since they exclusively eat copepods. That said, you can buy them to feed but I'll bet that's expensive.


----------



## Guest

JAyliffe said:


> I have heard they are hard to keep alive... unless you have a thriving reef tank since they exclusively eat copepods. That said, you can buy them to feed but I'll bet that's expensive.


and that shows you how much of a n00b i am to sw tanks! haha! any info is always good to know lol


----------



## AQUASAUR

A little update:

Amphiprion Clarkii









Red Anemonefish


----------



## Catfish Dan

Saltwater inhabitants never cease to amaze me.


----------



## cichlid-gal

AQUASAUR said:


> A little update:
> Amphiprion Clarkii


1st of all...how did I miss this thread? So beautiful Aquasaur. I have these in my saltwater tank also and I have the firefish too. The thing I love about the saltwater tank is that the WHOLE tank is alive. It is a true living and breathing organism with all the life that teems in it. Your series on the lionfish is spectacular and the blennies you have (I think that colorful one...is that called a carnival blennie?...anyway...WOW...superb)

Thank you so much for sharing you wonderful pictures and visions =D>


----------



## Storiwyr

We have a pico reef tank ... 3 gallons. We just added our first (and likely ONLY) fish inhabitant yesterday, and it's a Klausewitz's Blenny. I totally agree with you, cichlid-gal ... the tank is amazing. It was a gift for my husband's birthday, and is on his desk. About ten times a day, I hear "WHAT THE HECK IS THAT?!" as he goes for his magnifying glass to look at some new thing he's found from the live rock. Also ... blennies. I think I'm addicted, they are SO charming.


----------

